# Troubleshooting streaming League of Legends on OSX Mojave



## Deleted member 268251 (Aug 2, 2020)

Hi OBS community,

I can't for the life of me figure out how to get OBS set up to stream league of legends, and to date, no walkthrough/how-to/tutorial has illuminated this process for me. Many of the results for 'How to set up OBS to stream league on windows/OSX' are years old, and they don't actually mention how to set up OBS to stream league of OSX--they just demo how to set it up on windows, and imply that it should be the same on OSX.

I'm running into trouble where:
1) Game capture doesn't appear as an option in OBS for lolclient and league of legends. My research suggests that this is normal.
2) When I go to setup Screen capture, neither the lolclient nor the league of legends game are appearing in the drop-down list of the options. I have both the lolclient open, and an instance of league of legends running in practice tool. My research suggests that this is not normal.

Please advise:
- I've tried restarting my computer
- I've tried running OBS as an admin
- I've tried running league in borderless, windowed, and fullscreen modes, and none of them allowed me to select league in OBS.

Additionally, I don't know where to go from here with regard to troubleshooting the capture of the client.

I've learned all about setting up scenes and scene transitions--in theory--but that theory seems to be exactly that... theory.

I feel like I'm at a dead-end, and I don't know where to go from here to get OBS properly setup. Am I doing something wrong? I'm at my wit's end scraping google search results and this forum for guidance for what seems like low hanging fruit--using OBS to livestream a videogame.

Warmly,
eat_peace


----------



## Deleted member 268251 (Aug 2, 2020)

Is there anything I can do to expedite the display approval for this thread? I want to get OBS up and running today! :D


----------



## Deleted member 268251 (Aug 2, 2020)

Current logfile: https://obsproject.com/logs/JTfOoLcC2y-TwEEa


----------



## Deleted member 268251 (Aug 3, 2020)

"Is there anything I can do to expedite the display approval for this thread? I want to get OBS up and running today! :D"

...I guess not today :I -- It's been 10 hours since I posted this thread and it still tells me it's "awaiting approval before being displayed publicly."

I feel frustrated and bemused--what's the point of having a forum to which one cannot post?


----------



## Deleted member 268251 (Aug 4, 2020)

Day 2 of troubleshooting OBS setup to stream league of legends on OSX Mojave. I'm still bottlenecked by the issues described in OP.

Update: I don't have lolclient or the league of legends game instance minimized, but neither one continue to appear as options for 'Screen Capture' -- my trouble doesn't seem to be an issue with window minimization, as detailed here: https://obsproject.com/forum/thread...cation-not-showing-up-in-selection-bar.61051/


----------



## Deleted member 268251 (Aug 5, 2020)

Day 3 and still no progress with the issues detailed above. Please advise! Am I approaching this wrong? How can I approach it right?


----------



## Deleted member 268251 (Aug 5, 2020)

I've crossposted this thread to the OBS community discord #macos-support

As I haven't been able to pinpoint what I'm doing wrong, troubleshooting how to rectify the mystery is opaque.

Please help! I don't know how to proceed to get my stream online.


----------



## Deleted member 268251 (Aug 5, 2020)

Day 4 w/o any support. I'm starting to feel like this is my new blog! 

Please help! I don't know how to proceed to get my stream online.


----------



## Deleted member 268251 (Aug 7, 2020)

Daily bump


----------



## Deleted member 268251 (Aug 8, 2020)

Daily bump


----------



## Deleted member 268251 (Aug 9, 2020)

Daily bump


----------



## Deleted member 268251 (Aug 10, 2020)

Daily bump


----------



## Deleted member 268251 (Aug 10, 2020)

Daily bump into the 2nd week now of this search for solutions to the issues detailed in OP


----------



## Deleted member 268251 (Aug 15, 2020)

Meow


----------



## Deleted member 268251 (Aug 15, 2020)

Is there anything I can do to increase the engagement here? 

Please advise; I'm not sure how to proceed.


----------



## Deleted member 268251 (Aug 18, 2020)

Still no replies :I


----------

